

Show HN: Review my webapp please - gearoidoc
http://www.connectedtrips.com/

======
gearoidoc
All feedback appreciated, especially:

\- is it clear what we do? \- is it easy to use? \- is the search intuitive?

Thanks :)

~~~
rickdale
I didn't read much. But from what I can tell, I am super confused.

I go to a trip website and there is someone doing yoga in like every picture?
Is this a yoga trip? Maybe make it more OMiful.

~~~
gearoidoc
Thanks for the feedback.

We're selling trips that are good for you so yoga trips are a big part of what
we do.

Not sure what OMiful is - can you explain please?

